# Dikhololo:Contract Cancellation and Due Process



## Cayuga (May 14, 2013)

About two years ago, I was late (my fault!) paying my annual fees. I attempted at one point to pay the arrears but for some reason they were unable to process the credit card payment. Honestly, it didn't have anything to do with available balance.
A little more time passed (my fault again!) and more late fees were assessed much to my chagrin. However, what surprised me was an eventual letter from the resort declaring that my contract was null and void. It was a bit shocking since my little legal understanding believes there should have been some kind of due process before it got to the point of canceling my ownership rights.
I did not fight the action but always believed the process was a bit peculiar.
Can someone comment on Dik's contractual authority and/or how these things may be different in South Africa versus the U.S.


----------



## Betsy K (May 17, 2013)

*Dikhololo: contract.....*

I am asking your help rather than offering a reply. I own three weeks at Dikhololo and have lost all contact names/email addresses etc. for Dikhololo when my email program MS Outlook Express crashed last month. Microsoft no longer supports that program so I have lost all confirmations/correspondence/levy bills/deposit confirmations etc. 

I asked that my three DIK weeks be banked this year and got a confirmation that they had been. But when they never showed up in my RCI spacebank, I checked the confirming email and found that they had made a mistake with one digit in my account number. So the weeks never made it to my RCI account. I really need help in contacting Dikhololo.

Can you help me with contact names and /or email addresses please.

Thanks so much.


----------



## tonigirl3 (May 17, 2013)

*dikhololo contacts*

got your e mail forwarded to me. here's some contacts:

fin@dikhololo.co.za
lizille@dikhololo.co.za
veronica@dikhololo.co.za

First one is the best.

Toni


----------



## ira g (May 18, 2013)

Betsy- I sent you an e-mail and it was bounced back to me. Another e-mail for the person handling RCI banking is:

natanya@dikhololo.co.za

I have contacted her and she is very responsive.


----------



## Betsy K (Jun 11, 2013)

Many thanks.


----------

